

The Bullshit Machine - johnnyn
https://medium.com/@umairh/the-bullshit-machine-df95646d0383

======
mathattack
I'm trying to figure out if this was purposefully meant to be ironic.

------
wglb
Boredom is a problem of depth and duration.

